# New to Cichlids



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

I just bought and am just about through cycling a 29 gallon tank. I want to set this one up for african cichlids. I have my ph right around 8 (maybe a little under) and my water it fairly hard for tap water (not exactly sure where im sitting at though) I know that i want yellow labs but was wondering what else i could go with? Im new to these fish so im open for any suggestions


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

alright after a little more research i was thinking about maybe trying peacocks as well. Whats the best way to tell the sex of these two species? I was thinking about going with a 3 females/1 male ratio with two different species of cichlids. I was also wondering if there are any schooling fish for upper to mid level of my tank that would be good with these species of cichlids? Maybe barbs or a large tetra species? I was also thinking that if i did the schooling fish i should introduce them before the cichlids...but i really dont know what im doing here so any help at all would be awesome lol


----------



## darkroomdweller6 (May 8, 2008)

As far as I'm aware, African Cichlids don't really mix well with other tropicals, as they tend to be pretty aggressive. I had a good deal of success with Labidochromis Hongi (light blue) that looked great with the yellows you're looking at.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

Once again with more research..i think i changed my mind yet again lol. Im glad i did the research before hand. Im now thinking im going to get kribs and have a more community style set up with larger tetra..


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

rainbowfish sometimes go good with africans. you would have better luck with rainbows with the labs and peacocks because they are not nearly as aggressive as many africans. you probably don't even need topdwellers, because the peacocks not only prefer those levels, the labs will keep them there. kribs are WAY more aggressive than people give them credit for! i've seen them take on the dominant fish in a malawi setup (albino greshakei), the same size, and win!


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Kribs can be very aggressive especially if they pair up. Even more aggressive then your Cichlids. I use to have two and once they became comfortable they started tormenting my other fish. Once they paired up all hell broke loose and I was forced to bring them back.


----------



## Blue Lagoon Pets (Dec 16, 2009)

with yellow labs, one of the best tank mates for them is Demasoni. They completely ignore one another and the contrast in the colors as beautiful. The only trouble I have with your setup is that it is only a 29 gallon tank, african cichlids need space, not counting the dwarves, they need a bigger tank. As far as peacocks go, the males have color, the females are bland, so if semi-adult, they are very easy to distinguish sex in.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

personally, i've found demasoni to be pretty aggressive, but if the labs are added first (since labs are a little less aggressive), everything is fine. keep in mind though, that i've seen both species at five inches long... though the demasoni's rarely get that size


----------



## Blue Lagoon Pets (Dec 16, 2009)

The Pseudotropheus Demasoni are con-specific agressive, meaning aggressive towards their own kind and others similarly colored (IE: blue and black). They make great tank mates for the Yellow Labs, Geph. Lawsi, and other docile inhabitants.


----------



## hellfire (May 26, 2010)

Blue Lagoon Pets said:


> The Pseudotropheus Demasoni are con-specific agressive, meaning aggressive towards their own kind and others similarly colored (IE: blue and black). They make great tank mates for the Yellow Labs, Geph. Lawsi, and other docile inhabitants.


really?? i love the look of the demasoni but ive read nothing but horror stories about them. Do they get along with there same species tankmates ? Ive foung the yellow labs get picked on to much, i had to move mine to the community tank i have


----------

